#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [閒聊] 祈福...((512四川地震

## 諾藍

相信大家都知道四川大地震這件事吧?
不知道是大家不關心還是不喜歡人類...
居然沒有獸關心這件事...((個人感覺
要知道...四川也是有獸友住在那邊的...((我就認識一個
已經做好準備這篇文會被刪或沒人回了
反正就是希望能集結大家的愛心...
讓之後四川獸友回來能知道這裡還是有人關心他們的...

----------


## SkyKain

我先來。。
這次四川汶州的地震算是很嚴重了
7.8級，目前死亡人數已經達到5萬。。
最近我也一直在為地震的慈善活動而到處走。。（在下是大陸獸）
沒想到在奧運前夕會發生這樣的事。
也希望大家能多關注一下

----------


## 諾藍

小的是台灣獸...
發生這件事後的隔天就上來看有沒有人來關心了...
結果沒有...於是我等到今天...終於發了這篇文...
沒想到大家的"人性"還是那麼重...
((人性...唉~...就是漠不關心身邊事務阿...

----------


## 阿翔

翔承認自己是討厭人類，
也一直認為人類應該有一次大災難，
不過災難是有了，
翔卻覺得他們很慘。
算了，
不管怎樣，
翔也只好祝福他們了。

----------


## Ghostalker

http://wolfbbs.net//files/fly_207.jpg

政府已經算是最大努力了...空降兵...地面的軍隊冒險步行進入
天氣狀況不佳的時候冒險空降，空降兵戰士已經有人員損失了...還傳說山區中某步行前進的救援隊失去了聯係，很有可能是有滑坡
總理親自上陣指揮...
平時都罵政府這不好那不好
真正鬧災的時候，就能發現人心都是肉長的...那場面誰能看得下去
總理連夜工作，還在救災工作中負了傷
前線記者傳回來的照片都很少，基本上是照了一兩張相片就扔掉相機幫忙救援了
說實在的，我信仰所有民族平等，所以長大到現在都覺得自己只是六十億人中的一份子，而最近是第一次爲自己的國家而自豪
我們有負責的總理，有愛民的軍隊
我們的媒體不會遠遠坐在直升機上說風涼話
我們的軍隊甯可自己吃苦也要優先搶救災民
In a world falling apart....we stand UNITED
畫這幅圖，其實也是爲了給救援隊的英雄們祈禱...

----------


## 時雨秋幻

有時候我不太喜歡那種言論－－
那種撕裂情感的字眼。
說到底大家都是一樣會關心的
為何一定要說不怎樣做就不怎麼樣這種話……？

可以見到大陸政府對於震災所做的努力
同時也希望大家在替受難民眾祈福的同時，也能從這次的災難中學到些什麼。

----------


## Ghostalker

> 小的是台灣獸...
> 發生這件事後的隔天就上來看有沒有人來關心了...
> 結果沒有...於是我等到今天...終於發了這篇文...
> 沒想到大家的"人性"還是那麼重...
> ((人性...唉~...就是漠不關心身邊事務阿...


可能大家雖然很關心，但是覺得在這裏提這個話題不太合適？我反正是因爲這個才沒有說

----------


## J.C.

> 發生這件事後的隔天就上來看有沒有人來關心了...
> 結果沒有...於是我等到今天...終於發了這篇文...


http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=32846
並不是沒有發... 可能不夠細心沒看到吧...

----------


## 迷龍

我沒辦法給與四川的災民實質上幫助，所以這幾天來一直*在心裡*為他們祈禱。



瘋子胡言亂語

    沒發文，並不代表一定沒在關心。
因為這件事扯到人性啥的，個人覺得有點誇張了...

----------

